# Arson the Fire Starter!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Me and Sydney introduced a new game to Arson today called "Spring Pole Fun" err...uhh, well we did until Sydney pulled to hard and broke the puppy spring pole toy!
I apologize for the blurry pics, but he only wanted to play with it if I swung it so it was kinda extremely difficult to swing the toy, and take in focus photos all before his attention span expired...:hammer:

Mind you he is only 11 weeks old and is able to touch the ground on all fours while playing on the spring pole...ENJOY!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww little syd is such a good serogate (sp?) mom! Arson looks like he's got everything undercontrol! lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love these shots!Yeah they're blurry,but they're action shots.They're supposed to be blurry.
I can't wait to watch him grow up.I've always thought southern infernos had the best dogs.
I think both of your dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, your dog is looking tall. Ours look about half the size of arson. Maybe it's because we see him daily. How much is Arson weighing? We have a vet visit tomorrow. We'll see how much he weighs. Either way both your dogs look good..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

P_RsMaxx said:


> Wow, your dog is looking tall. Ours look about half the size of arson. Maybe it's because we see him daily. How much is Arson weighing? We have a vet visit tomorrow. We'll see how much he weighs. Either way both your dogs look good..


Thank you, Sydney is pretty tall she is about 20" I have no idea how tall Arson is, I can't get the little punk to sit still long enough for me to figure it out. Last vet visit on March 15th at 10 weeks he weighed 14lbs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

too cute! Arson looks like he just wants to tell Sydney "hey I gots this under control"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww he's SOOOOOOOO cute i love him!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Both are looking good as always!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Syd's such a pretty dog! and Arson's a little fireball cutie.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Both of you dogs look awsome. Arson? How about Torch. He is on fire.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

They both look great!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww gorgeous dogs...likin the pics..seems as they had fun!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol. Adorable pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man that pup is gorgeous  Nice pics


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Sydney said:


> Thank you, Sydney is pretty tall she is about 20" I have no idea how tall Arson is, I can't get the little punk to sit still long enough for me to figure it out. Last vet visit on March 15th at 10 weeks he weighed 14lbs.


LOL I know what you mean about not being able to get him to be still. They have so much energy. Well today Max weighed 18.1 at 11 weeks 4 days. So I guess he is growing LOL. We are thinking he is going to be more of the shorter stocky kind of dog. Now I just cant wait for him to get rid of those razor sharp teeth. LOL.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

That is a very confident puppy! Very cute boy! and as always syd makes me want to wipe my mouth! lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Arson looks like he had fun. Syndney is in very good shape!


----------

